# He almost gave me a heart attack.



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you didn't have a heart attack!
Is this dog Obedience trained?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

No, he isnèt and I know they wonèt do it either.


----------

